# DVC trading?



## bdurstta (Dec 5, 2017)

Any web site where DVC members list for possible trades to non-DVC locations?  Like DVC's interested in Marriott, Hyatt, HGVC, etc?


----------



## bnoble (Dec 5, 2017)

I don't think so. The rental market for DVC is robust enough that most owners who are willing to do even a little work can get a good price and use the cash to rent whatever they want.


----------



## Dean (Dec 5, 2017)

bdurstta said:


> Any web site where DVC members list for possible trades to non-DVC locations?  Like DVC's interested in Marriott, Hyatt, HGVC, etc?


Private trades are possible both with other DVC members to trade out for home resort and with non DVC owners.  But in reality it's not very feasible.  There isn't much incentive to the DVC member to do so and the likelihood of it working out is very slim.  This is partly because of the above issue, the fluidity to rent points.  For non DVC resorts, other than the top options, matching up the reasonable amount of points is difficult since often the value of DVC is far more than the other option.  Of course one can trade through RCI or through independent exchange companies as well.


----------



## Jason245 (Dec 6, 2017)

bdurstta said:


> Any web site where DVC members list for possible trades to non-DVC locations?  Like DVC's interested in Marriott, Hyatt, HGVC, etc?


Tug marketplace has a section specifically for exchanges.  

Just make sure to specify what you want in the add for what you are offering. . 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## fluke (Dec 6, 2017)

You can also try mouseowners.com.

They have a rent board that I believe you can put trades in.  But make sure you read the rules as they are quick to ban you for infractions.


----------



## Dean (Dec 6, 2017)

fluke said:


> You can also try mouseowners.com.
> 
> They have a rent board that I believe you can put trades in.  But make sure you read the rules as they are quick to ban you for infractions.


Are you sure you'd not talking about disboards.com?


----------



## Railman83 (Dec 6, 2017)

fluke said:


> You can also try mouseowners.com.
> 
> They have a rent board that I believe you can put trades in.  But make sure you read the rules as they are quick to ban you for infractions.


Unbelievably quick.


----------



## elaine (Dec 7, 2017)

both have rental/trade BB.


----------



## heathpack (Dec 8, 2017)

I own both DVC and non-DVC timeshares.

The problems are:
1.  Many DVC owners don't even feel like they own a timeshare and they are suspicious of them in the way many people are
2.  Many DVC owners genuinely feel like anything else would be a step down in quality, their tastes are often very specific to DVC
3.  DVC points can be rented quickly, maybe in a day or two.  So its easier to rent your points and then use the cash to stay in whatever accommodation you want

I own a small points contract at Grand Californian, annually I can (say) book a studio for a 3 night weekend in a pretty good season.  Or I could rent those points out for around $1400 and use those to rent a timeshare or Air BnB.  For $1400, I could get a pretty nice 1BR or 2BR timeshare for a week in a lot of locales.  But if I offered to trade my 3 studio nights at VGC for someone's 2BR Marriott Tahoe September week (say), good chance they'd be insulted and unwilling to respond to me further.  Plus all the time I'd take establishing trust with someone else.  Its just easier to rent my points out and take the cash in the end.


----------



## elleny76 (Dec 11, 2017)

bdurstta said:


> Any web site where DVC members list for possible trades to non-DVC locations?  Like DVC's interested in Marriott, Hyatt, HGVC, etc?


Where Do you want to go?


----------



## Deb & Bill (Dec 16, 2017)

DVC has access to RCI trades, too.


----------



## heathpack (Dec 16, 2017)

Deb & Bill said:


> DVC has access to RCI trades, too.



But... it makes zero sense to do so.

An RCI Gold Crown studio unit would cost me 130 DVC points.  If I use a broker, I can rent 130 points out in 1 day with almost zero effort on my part and get $1885.  Or I could rent them on my own and get something like $2000.  There are very few studio units that are worth $2000 for a week.

So it almost always makes more sense for me to rent my points out, get the cash and then turn around and use that cash for whatever accommodation I want.  If I want a studio timeshare unit, I can probably get that for less than $1885.


----------



## Dean (Dec 16, 2017)

heathpack said:


> But... it makes zero sense to do so.
> 
> An RCI Gold Crown studio unit would cost me 130 DVC points.  If I use a broker, I can rent 130 points out in 1 day with almost zero effort on my part and get $1885.  Or I could rent them on my own and get something like $2000.  There are very few studio units that are worth $2000 for a week.
> 
> So it almost always makes more sense for me to rent my points out, get the cash and then turn around and use that cash for whatever accommodation I want.  If I want a studio timeshare unit, I can probably get that for less than $1885.


As a rule I agree but there are exceptions IMO.  Basically high demand resorts during high demand times like Maui.  Unfortunately DVC doesn't have the ability to trade up in villa size.


----------



## heathpack (Dec 16, 2017)

Dean said:


> As a rule I agree but there are exceptions IMO.  Basically high demand resorts during high demand times like Maui.  Unfortunately DVC doesn't have the ability to trade up in villa size.



Is there a timeshare resort in Maui that trades in RCI that has studio units that are of comparable quality to DVC?  (I honestly don't know.)

I totally agree that whatever trade you consider, it's mostly a matter of running the math to see if it makes sense.

Mostly in this thread I'm just trying to illustrate why DVC owners rarely want to attempt private trades- most people who own non-DVC timeshares don't realize how easily and for what a premium DVC points rent.  

I personally don't travel during Uber-peak times like Christmas, too much of a zoo, so I couldn't say what a studio unit would run at that time. I have other timeshares and collect hotel points, so I'd probably be able to get what I want cheaper using one of those vehicles. 

It's always a matter of running the numbers.


----------



## Dean (Dec 16, 2017)

heathpack said:


> Is there a timeshare resort in Maui that trades in RCI that has studio units that are of comparable quality to DVC?  (I honestly don't know.)
> 
> I totally agree that whatever trade you consider, it's mostly a matter of running the math to see if it makes sense.
> 
> ...


Probably not for studios but there are for 1 BR and above.  I was simply making the point that there are a few locations worth exchanging DVC for.  In reality even a comparable resort is a downgrade to a degree because you lose the flexibility of a system reservation and the villa assignment priority of an owner.  The difference in points is only 20 for red Gold Crown making the 1 BR over a studio the better choice anyway.


----------



## Bailey#1 (Dec 17, 2017)

Dean said:


> As a rule I agree but there are exceptions IMO.  Basically high demand resorts during high demand times like Maui.  Unfortunately DVC doesn't have the ability to trade up in villa size.


Trading DVC points via RCI for Manhattan stays is a pretty good trade. For 130 DVC points you can get a week in the Manhattan area.


----------



## Dean (Dec 17, 2017)

Bailey#1 said:


> Trading DVC points via RCI for Manhattan stays is a pretty good trade. For 130 DVC points you can get a week in the Manhattan area.


Possibly.  The other two sides of the equation are availability and can you get the same thing a different route easier and/or cheaper, really back to the basic point heathpack was making.  Even where trading is reasonable, it may be less likely to be successful than renting privately and renting out the DVC points.  Regardless it's almost always a better deal to go with the 1 BR over the studio where available.  But here's how you can look at it very easily from a cost standpoint, those 130 points (or 150 for a 1 BR) have a true dollar value of around $2000 ($2300).  So one can then compare.  Basically if I already had $2000 ($2300) in my pocket, would I rent that studio or 1 BR for a given trip.  This is the decision one is making if they exchange the DVC points.  It's the same process for DCL, ABD, Disney Collection & Concierge Collection as well but the numbers are almost always even more egregious.


----------



## Cyberc (Dec 19, 2017)

Bailey#1 said:


> Trading DVC points via RCI for Manhattan stays is a pretty good trade. For 130 DVC points you can get a week in the Manhattan area.




I disagree. TMC has a very high daily fee, iirc it’s $52. A better value would be one of the Hilton locations.


----------



## Bailey#1 (Dec 20, 2017)

Cyberc said:


> I disagree. TMC has a very high daily fee, iirc it’s $52. A better value would be one of the Hilton locations.


I agree the Hilton locations would be better to trade into. I was really meaning Manhattan Island stays, and not specifically The Manhattan Club, I should have been more specific.


----------



## icydog (Jan 5, 2018)

The best use of a DVC-RCI trade are to the Hiltons in NYC or Hawaii. Other than those few examples, I can't think of anywhere I would like to go that couldn't be gotten less expensively using cash garnered from point rentals.


----------



## chriskre (Jan 5, 2018)

I've done direct exchanges with a few people I met here on TUG.
I traded a studio for a 2 bedroom at difficult to get resorts for me. 
To me it was worth it because I traded only a few nights for a few nights.
I think I am definitely the exception to the DVC rule.


----------

